# Just got back from canada



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, flew out to calgary last sat, then drove 200 miles to revelstoke, through the Rockies(amazing) stayed overnight then drove to Kelowna next day , roads very easy hired a suv but did not need one. Then spent day in Kelowna lovely area, next day in Armstrong , with fingers crossed new employer, then overnight there. Next day half a day in armstrong then the long drive back to Calgary, we stopped in golden approx 200 miles from Armstrong, very easy drive little bit of snow on road, but amazing amazing amazing drive, deers , elks lovely friendly people, they want me to go back a do a four week trial for them. Can't wait. So nervous but exciting. Kelowna is really lovely


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wow great news !! Yes we loved Kelowna too. We did the drive from Vancouver to kelowna - on the way there we went by the main highway and was one minute driving in glorious sunshine climbed the mountain road for appox 20 mins and drove into a snow storm with about 1ft of snow on the side of the road - completely surreal, kids wanted to stop and have a snowball fight in there flip flops and t-shirts lol, then drove back down and back to lovely weather and that was beginning of May. Then on the way home we drove back through Penticton and Osoyoos, the scenery was absoloutley breathtaking. We are just keeping our fingers crossed we get our P.R. Visas and then we will be out there in a flash.

Good Luck
Maria


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds great, we too are waiting to hear from the company of when they want me to go back for the trial, keep checking my emails. Glad you enjoyed you time there. We can't wait to visit in the warmer weather. Do you have a job to go to or are you just going to look when there ?
Simon


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Maria, sounds like you took the Coquihalla Highway from the coast to the valley. It's known to have sudden weather changes and although not common, it has snowed in late spring/early summer at the higher elevations. 

Good to hear that you enjoyed your short trip through the Okanagan, simonlacey. Fingers crossed for you that you land the job! I've visited the Village Cheese in Armstrong ... can't walk away without buying something.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Simon no my hubby doesn't have a job offer we only filed for P.R's in Feb so hopefully when they take payment and we know we are in with a good chance he will start applying. He did initally apply for a few jobs as we thought about going out on a temporary work visa but didn't really get anywhere and to be honest having 3 children we would rathwer be a bit more settled. So fingers crossed he will be able to find a decent job, he's a gas/plumbing engineer with a lot of years and experience under his belt so fingers crossed. Its all very exciting !!
Good luck with everything 
Maria


Hi Oggy
Yes it was the coquilla highway - couldn't remember the name !! It was an amazing drive we had 3 kids with us age 2,5,8 and they didn't even fuss the whole journey must have been the scenery 
maria


----------



## rubsterrose (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi m field

My husbands a gas engineer and we are looking/trying to get out to Canada, are the english gas exams ok to use in canada? he has 7-8 years experiance?

thanks 
Rubsterrose


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

yes plumbers are on the skilled visa list, my hubby does plumbing and gas. But you have to sit a red seal exam in canada before you can work as a plumbing/gas engineer there. Plumbing is fairly basic just a day thing however gas is more intense i believe and more costly.
maria


----------



## RePete (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad you liked Kelowna. I have lived here sinse 1973. It's been a great place to marry and raise our (now grown) kids. But now we're going to retire in Mexico or somewhere in that part of the world. Time to say bye bye to winters (we don't ski) and say hello to some new cultural experiences. I love Canada but we go round once on this world and it's short, so we plan to live on the Yucatan for a year while traveling to Belize, Costa Rica, Panama and Ecuador to check them out and see if we want to buy or build our "forever home". Best of luck in your quest.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Mandoh75 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Maria, just wondering how you got on with the move. I am hoping we can go by Express entry next year. We have 3 kids and we all love the snow. We first thought Kelowna would be great but we're open to suggestions. My husband is an accountant and I'm a Business Analyst. It might be a case that we can only get jobs closer to Calgary - is that so bad? We would love to be by the mountains.

Mandoh


----------

